
Show HN: You Don’t Need GraphQL - gk_brown
https://gkbrown.org/2018/10/06/you-dont-need-graphql/
======
lpellegr
You most probably lack experience with GraphQL.

For sure you can create a REST Resource to retrieve all data you need, but
what if you need to fetch only some fields, and this differ from a request to
another? you will have to perform manual filtering, ... in other words you
will reimplement what GraphQL aims to already provide (in a more abstract and
clean manner), and this is just a small part of GraphQL.

Also, your observations look wrong. GraphQL is protocol agnostic. You can use
an HTTP client to communicate with a GraphQL server. HTTP is even the
recommended protocol.

~~~
gk_brown
I understand the GraphQL pitch - I just don't buy it. From my experience, you
don't generally need that level of flexibility. Most callers probably want the
full set of data returned by your API. Those that don't can easily ignore it
or filter it out client-side. So GraphQL is basically a big, unnecessary
hammer.

------
gk_brown
Demonstration of how to create a GraphQL-like API using REST.

